
Codeless Mobile Analytics - fudged71
https://mixpanel.com/codeless-mobile-analytics/
======
bsammers
So, you basically copied heapanalytics.com

~~~
jordigg
Well, I get what bsammers said because is what heap have been offering since
day one and what made it special. You are even using gradients with that
orange that reminded me about them.

I'm happy you took the non-coding approach, it will be much easier for the
analytics or marketing team that won't have to wait for the engineers to push
changes to the tracking code.

I didn't find it on the website so I'll ask here: Do you do like heap and
track all user interactions and then allow to track whatever you need on the
fly, event past events?

Hope you take the same approach on the web version. It's the only pain point I
see on Mixpanel.

Thx, and keep up the great work, I use MixPanel a lot :)

~~~
matm
No, Mixpanel does _not_ auto-capture user interactions. Heap does.
(Disclaimer: I build Heap.)

The Heap approach (i.e. auto-capturing events) lets you run retroactive/on-
the-fly analytics. Without it, this feature is closer to a mobile equivalent
of Google Tag Manager's click listener tag
([https://support.google.com/tagmanager/answer/3415369?hl=en#C...](https://support.google.com/tagmanager/answer/3415369?hl=en#ClickListener))
or KISSMetrics' click tracker ([http://support.kissmetrics.com/tutorial/event-
library-tutori...](http://support.kissmetrics.com/tutorial/event-library-
tutorial/events-clicks-tutorial.html)).

Happy that Mixpanel is making their event-tracking easier, though. It's a
major pain-point, especially for mobile apps.

------
MichaelCrawford
I regard mobile and web analytics as unethical when they are used to correlate
my activities between two different apps or websites, however I am cool with
webmasters analyzing their own server logs, as well as for mobile developers
to track my use of their app during beta testing but not during production.

Other than those I use technical measures to defeat them and work tirelessly
to enable others to do so as well.

